# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Immersive 360Â° Panorama Timelapse Lets You Experience the Aurora Borealis

## Sagan

If youâve always wanted to feast your eyes on the aurora borealis  but havenât had the time or the money to travel to areas of the world  where the light display occurs, photographer GÃ¶ran Strand has a treat  for you. He has created an immersive 360-degree panorama using  time-lapse photographs shot during a particularly active aurora. The  video lets you pan around in the scene, offering a small taste of what  experiencing the northern lights feels like. 
video at: 
http://astrofotografen.se/auroraborealis.html 

Read more at http://petapixel.com/2013/04/12/imme...rora-borealis/

----------

